# Mustache Ride Oakland



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

East Bay Bicycle Party Mustache Ride. February 2011.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Crazy! 

I guess, any reason to ride is a good one. Anything behind the mustache idea? It looked like a fun time.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, that is very cool!

Like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Thanks! I don't know the origin of the mustache themes. SF had a bike party with one I think, and yesterday in the park there were a couple of kids with big fake mustaches. It's popular. People may also associate old time bicycling with handlebar mustaches. 

Exposures from Oakland's Art Murmur.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i give mustache rides.
for free.

i was born in hayward and lived in oakland. for a year of my life. i often wonder what my life would be like had we never moved.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, that is awesome. I wish our culturally defunct town would do something like that. By the way, women with hairy lips are so hot right now.

Also, I love your motion/long exposure shots.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Hollywood needs to get to Oakland.

Looks like you all had a ball.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Thanks all. The photos are all handheld so the long exposures required a steady hand. The guy in the street is being passed by cyclists rolling out from a social stop in a park (see the group in the previous picture). The number of cyclists riding by him increased as you can see in the second shot.

My camera often has a five second delay when taking a flash photo. When shooting a random scene such as dancing it is difficult to predict what you will get. It took some timing to photograph the kid on the swing at the top of the arc.


----------

